# About those 4.82 Dashboard Ratings



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Last week, the dashboard ratings for most Uber drivers went to 4.82. The driver app will show the current correct rating. Pax are seeing a 4.8 rating for most drivers on their phones despite the driver's true rating rounded for the pax app. I e-mailed Uber about this and received the following reply this morning:

Hi Brady,

So sorry for the inconvenience. Your current accurate rating is *4.93*.

Our engineering team is working to remedy the rating situation for the dashboard as soon as possible. In the meantime, your driver app should still provide an accurate idea of your rating, and if you want a specific number or have other concerns, feel free to write in.

Please don't hesitate to reach out if you have any other questions or concerns!

Best,

Joel Z.
Uber 
Partner Support Site


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

nice job Brady, I rarely write in to Uber so I won't be disappointed when I don't hear back or get a canned response to one of the three questions I am asking.

4.93 is serious ball licking.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Interesting. I didn't know that the pax were seeing the 4.8 for all drivers.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

are you guys also noticing that your ratings have not changed at all? at least mine has stayed the same for the last few weeks!


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

Mine has stayed steady at 4.83. It went briefly to 4.82, but that's likely because of the bug. I think that my rating accurately reflects the experience of driving with me. I drive safely, match the customer's preferences with regard to conversation or a lack there of, and am polite and professional, but I don't go out of my way to offer any kinds of amenities, and I don't rush or do illegal things when customers request such.

I suspect that it hasn't change because my ratings continue to average to this.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

I did a lot of request and cancel trips though LA, at least 50 of them, and all of the drivers were rated 4.8, for me it's that too many riders have complained of drivers with low ratings, and Uber set everyone up with 4.8 so that riders stop complaining, yet your real rating is what claims the app.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a feeling uber is experimenting with giving everyone a 4.82 rating, rather than it being a glitch... it's kind of like when facebook purposefully manipulated people's newsfeeds with either good or bad news..


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

Well that explains the 4.82 when I logged in today for the first time in weeks. I just assumed the last few surge fares hit me hard like I expected.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

just got a reply from tech support. there is a reporting error. I am actually a 4.92, dash is reporting 4.82, rider is seeing 4.8.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Here is my theory on why the dashboard has been showing 4.82* for everyone and all drivers are showing to pax at 4.8*

This has been going on for a couple of weeks or more now and not been fixed by Uber (the mega technology company). I now believe that this is intentional on Uber's part and they should have been able to fix this relatively quickly if that was their intention.

About a month ago I was talking with an Uber manager at a social function just before the Halloween weekend. Another driver brought up the ratings and how unfair they were etc. (The usual ratings concerns from drivers. Surges, drunks, etc). The manager stated that Uber was not deactivating drivers for the rest of the year unless they fall below 4.3*, so don't worry about your ratings this coming weekend during the surges. He said there would be plenty of time between the Halloween weekend and the end of the year to bring your ratings back up before they go back to the old deactivation numbers.

So yesterday when I learned that all drivers are showing up to pax at 4.8*, it clicked and I put 2 and 2 together. They are allowing drivers to drop to 4.3*, but they don't want the pax to actually see these low ratings on drivers and be scared off.

I think they need to keep questionable drivers active and to help keep the driver numbers high in order to secure another round of funding.


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Here is my theory on why the dashboard has been showing 4.82* for everyone and all drivers are showing to pax at 4.8*
> 
> This has been going on for a couple of weeks or more now and not been fixed by Uber (the mega technology company). I now believe that this is intentional on Uber's part and they should have been able to fix this relatively quickly if that was their intention.
> 
> ...


I think it is simpler, there is an error in the system and they are in a default 4.82 mode while the issue is resolved on the back end.

Not all problems are easy fixes. Enterprise level stuff can get tricky sometimes.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Wow.... after 187 rides I am still at 5 stars.... I'm licking no ones balls LOL... I don't carry water or mints. I did see the 4.82 on my dashboard and emailed Uber immediately, I got a email back that assured me I am still at 5 stars.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

I freaked out a bit this morning as my dashboard now shows 4.76 after being at 4.82 for about a week. Checked my phone app and it shows my rating at 4.84 which is where it's been for nearly 2 weeks. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## DavisUberX (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes, mine is down .02 on the website compared to the driver app


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

dash now says 4.91 from 4.82. Don't have my driver phone with me though. Also some people say they get weekly rating summarys and feedback I have never seen that before where do you find it?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

DavisUberX said:


> Yes, mine is down .02 on the website compared to the driver app


Same with me; went from 4.82 to app minus 0.02.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Just got an e-mail back from Uber. Dashboards should now be showing your correct rating. Drivers apps are showing old ratings that have not been updated yet.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

mine is still showing 4.82..


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Brady said:


> Last week, the dashboard ratings for most Uber drivers went to 4.82. The driver app will show the current correct rating. Pax are seeing a 4.8 rating for most drivers on their phones despite the driver's true rating rounded for the pax app. I e-mailed Uber about this and received the following reply this morning:
> 
> Hi Brady,
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was wondering. 4.98 vs 4.82 is a big difference.


----------

